

Ask HN: Failing to get a date or into relationship. What can I do to improve? - icecoder99

I am from India. I came to US for my masters when I was 25. After switching jobs two times I have finally landed in SF bay area.<p>I will be 30 in 6 months.  I used to work long hours ( 12 - 14 hrs ) per day. Hectic schedule, interview preparations, job hunt , study , certifications did hurt my social circle a lot. Lot of my friends broke contacts with me. No surprise, I have never been in a relationship.<p>I have been trying to find a girl to date in SF ( or bay area ) but so far I have had no luck. I am not very blessed in terms of looks. Due to premature baldness I now shave my head.  I go to gym regularly, take care of personal hygiene, smell good.<p>I have very low social confidence though. In a group I am someone who stays back or doesn&#x27;t speak too much going overboard.<p>I have heard that Bay area is one of the difficult area to find women for dating ( arguably , every other person is millionaire but I am not yet )<p>So I have two fold question -<p>1. What can I do to improve my social circle. I want to meet as many people as possible and improve my social presence.  I am planning Salsa class, joining tennis club.<p>2. A few times I have had experience that in SF people judge immediately based on looks. What can  I do counter such effect ?
My accent also has not changed and one can find out in 2 sec. that I am from India.<p>What can I do so that I can meet many women and a potential date ?  Any suggestions ?
======
ents
In this question you've addressed all the things that are holding you back
(low social confidence, in an area with lots of men), and posted a good plan
to extend your social circles (salsa class, tennis) and even covered your
mindfulness about hygiene, etc. Sign up for online dating. Go on dates. Talk
to strangers. Do this a lot. Meet a lot of people and get good at being
yourself.

